# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Nga nenqielli yne

## deep_blue

Ecja ime nuk rendon ne kembet  e mia
ate e shkel me kembe lehtesisht
dhe me shpije andej nga ndalesat
andej ku shkruan stop
çuditerisht

----------


## deep_blue

Mbreme  nata  vetoi  pa bubullime nenqiellin tone
qielli lenurshem gjuante rrufete larg nesh
se kishin ardhur  poete nga vise  shqiptare  ne Shtepine e  Lidhjes
per te lexuar  vargjet  shterpe me honorare

Ptuh…  paraja  zagare e Hasan Zyko Kamberit
as poezine  nuk po e le te  marre  fryme
Ptuh… dhe  ata  qe i  ftuan  dhe  u  dhane  para
Per  128 vjet me radhe 

Po migrojne   vargjet nga  nenqielli yne 
Vargjet  vendore  sharlatane

Polici qe  arrestoi  Albinin para nderteses se unmikut 
Po  me merr shenimet  makines
 don ta  arrestoje  edhe  ate
kohe  arresti  per njerez per vargje per makina


Qendra e nenqiellit  tim po lemeritet per kalimtaret  e rastit
Me skenen e zhugavte 
Si te ish dere miniere

Pula  ka  filluar  te beje  veze  katrore
Pula  e fqinjit  tim
Edhe ajo po  prêt  arrestin per  vepren e kryer 
 per kakarisjen e saj
(Nje lagje  te tere kakarisi)
Per vezen e saj katrore

Flamujt po  grinden ne ajer me njeri-tjetrin
Te gjithe  te njejte 
te  gjithe  te  qullur  nga  shiu i mbremshem 
po  grinden per t’u  thare

Nenqielli yne kurre me m’rrolshem
s’ka qene se kete  vit
po u bije ne moh njerezve  me  syze  dhe me lesh te zi fytyres

Miku im skaj  vorrezave  ka  gjetur qetesine 
Atje ka bere  zyren per kete vere
Aty po han
 po  pin 
dhe po lexon  vargjet e te humburve  neper kohe
thote  ska kohe  
Po  mirret  me njerez  gjysme  te gjalle
dhe kurre  nuk  ma  thote nje fjale te vetme  per ta

periferia  e nenqiellit  tim sot  eshte  e  qete
vetem asaj  i besoj
aty  do te jete strofulla ime 
per  ta kerkuar veten

Ditet e Lidhjes po perfundojne  si  dhembjet  e lehones
me foshnje hedhur  ne kontenjer

----------


## deep_blue

Je lodhur  qyteti im nga festimet 
nga vallet  nga lodrat nga shundi
je lodhur  nga ata  qe ne emrin tend
po mbartin ca vula kohe 
per t'u  dalluar nga  njerezit  e rendomte


U plake  para kohe  
shterp ne vend se  shtalp je bere 
llom ta ben kalldermin valltaret  
skenen e llomitur llom
edhe nga  vogelushet je  lodhur
nga  mesuesit  qe  i lene  te bredhin ata si qene  endacake  
te fshehur  qosheve  me koleget  e tyre 
as hije  s'u ka
as stilin s'e kane 
( le te me ndjejne ata)
pse nuk vdesin njerezit  pa stil

 Stili  eshte  jeta


Diku  nenqielli yne 
po ma  rrit  nje enderr te zhbere nga koha
te  cilin s'do  ta  shes , s'do ta  tradhtoj
sikur  qe bej me  jeten

Pse  me jep  nga  plakja  jote
komplet nenqiellin
sa shume  gjera  po t'i shoh 
qytet i minareve
 edhe  veten...
O Zot!

----------


## deep_blue

Hidhu ne zaret e jetes 
se gjithmone do te te bie asi


Idhnake te mori jeta perpara kur i thate  njera - tjetres 
"Nuk do te pajtohemi kurre"
U genjyet 
edhe ti edhe jeta

Cila po mban me shume meri

Ne nenqiellin e periferise kane filluar te vjedhin  gjate dites

Ec e  thuama  se nuk kam te drejte
 te gjitha  vjedhjet  per ty pa ditur  
 diten i kisha bere 
 vjedhjet me te renda  me ligjin me  te rende

Te gjithe  po  shikojne futboll
une po luaj me  boten si me  top
per ta formesuar me mire

nga qe je ne polin e gabuar 
aty ku po mundohem ta qarkoj
 t'ia shtyp  gungen

per  te te pare me mire
ty 
nenqiellin
dhe  marrezine e botes

----------


## deep_blue

Me mire   vone se kurre - syno
me mire  vone se kurre
 ne qytetin e minareve 

Nanen e atyne qe nuk kane koçe me vjell vnerin e vet

Halldupet ecin somnabul
tere jeten e jetes po  thone  se dine te  flasin 
e kurre  te mire 
e kurre  te kulluar
nuk kane  thene  
as edhe emrin e vet
dhe jane mbi ne 
dhe e dine qe nuk kane thene e spo thone  asgje pos mohit


Mos  ma le periferine  pa roje 
se fundi po vjedhin pak si teper somnabulet 
dhe kurre nuk po i kthejne 
me polici po bashkepunojne

Mos i ik hapesires sime 
per ty periferine e rrethoja  cdo mbremje 
me sekret e rrethoja  
me tela gjembore

E para  ishte fjala
te  gjithe po mesohemi  si ta perdorim ate

Mekato mbi fjalen e paqene
 mbi robin
 mbi hapesiren
sepse  ende eshte e jotja 
 hapesira jote e virgjer 

nese ke mesuar  te  flasesh tash me 
 radhen e ke te dalesh nga guaca

thuaje syn- o

 E para eshte fjala

----------


## deep_blue

Dite e vruget kish marr sot ne mengjes
te vruget njerezit  dhe 
mbremja e vruget ish
si buka mrume e pjekur nen saç

Mbi kete hapesira  jone po pjek durimin
per nje tjeter  tym te  votres se fikur

----------


## deep_blue

mbyte  qenin dhe hidhe nen kembet  e tua 
 se mund te vije  bushtra  te  te ulurije
 ti mos  bej asgje 
 vetem hapi kembet  nxirre  qenin e  ngordhur 
 dhe per te fundit here  thuaji bushter
qe ajo te ndjeje kenaqesi

----------


## Dr. Leone

*B R A V O
Kur dishka me te mire nuk kisha lexuar Zoti te shperbleft me ke pelqy shum te deshiroj sukses te matutjeshem.

Me respekt
Dr. leone*

----------


## deep_blue

A me te shkrue  vargje me lodhje 
me kuje  vargje  ashtelekure
a vetem te bardha qe ti t'i lexosh ashtu
si  une  s'po mundem me shkrue

 filloi nje dite para fillimit tand
dhe mbaroi kur mendova se po mbaron me mue
ti  po vazhdon me gjarpnue kozmosit
une me  sy perpjete me shigjetue
dashunine tande

----------


## deep_blue

A  don me ardh  me mu me i pa hamshoret cullak te kohes
Krejt  egersisht tuj baritun kullosave
Asnje  gur  per ilac  megje nuk eshte  tuj  u duk
Asnje  goje  ujku  i uritun
 Hajde me mue me ia  vu  kufijt  kohes
 Me u ndal ajo
E dhembja  ma pak me ba çerdhe ne trupin tand

----------


## macia_blu

Sa mire... qe vargjet  rrine ketu 
edhe kur ti ketu vjen gjithnje e me rralle 
e nganjehere nuk  vjen aspak.
...
me mer malli   per secilin varg'
 qe "dikur" shkruar ke ketu, 
edhe  per ato qe ketu nuk i shkru.
...
Tung o i thelle , aq i thelle se me duket se nga casti ne cast po harroj notin
ta merr mendja , jetesa ne shkretetire shkakton edhe harrese
pervec tjerash.
...
Tung o i blute...i blute thellesisht
( nderkohe na i beso edhe ca te tjera "te forta" 
nga dhimbja jote e forte...!

----------


## deep_blue

*Në vetën e parë, njëjës  dhe shumës
 ose  baca  Xhafë dhe Xhaferët tjerë si ai*

Jemi kapur për rrënjët e një fjale,
 kemi hurpuar kafetë dhe nuk jemi ndalur për rrënjën tjetër  të fjalës së re. 
Në mendimet e tua kemi lexuar atë që nuk e shkrove  kurrë. 
Ke zgjatur kopreshin tënd dhe tonin dhe i kemi lënë  mendimet të livadhisin . 
E tillë ishte koha, për livadhisje. 
Po  ta shohim nënqeshjen tënde, pyetjet e tua cikërrimtare. 
Pranë teje gjithmonë e kemi kuptuar se jeta përbëhet prej cikërrimave.
Hokatar, përfaqësues i dy shekujve të riut  e të vjetrit.
Këshillëdhënës, i brezave që erdhën pas teje.
Vetëm një fjalë na lidh edhe ata që nuk janë  këtu. 
Ju nuk dini të jeni hokatar edhe pse e mbani veten për artistë të mëdhenj.
Ti ishe edhe i gjatë edhe i madh.

Shumësi po vjen si buka  mrume
“E shpaluese” nën saç.
“Populluere” ishte gjuha kur fillove të mësosh shqip
“Ban vaki” se i kemi rënë të njëjtin varg si nallbani patkoit
Me çekiçët e vegjël e kur të mëdhenj
Se gjithmonë çekiçë të vegjël po kemi nëpër duar 
 Çka të bëjmë  me ta, pos me e thye çimenton e strehës së kokës sonë 
 Zoti na ruajt!
 Amin!

----------


## deep_blue

> Sa mire... qe vargjet  rrine ketu 
> edhe kur ti ketu vjen gjithnje e me rralle 
> e nganjehere nuk  vjen aspak.
> ...
> me mer malli   per secilin varg'
>  qe "dikur" shkruar ke ketu, 
> edhe  per ato qe ketu nuk i shkru.
> ...
> Tung o i thelle , aq i thelle se me duket se nga casti ne cast po harroj notin
> ...





kam me e vra knuesin tim
kam me e vra 
në maje të plehut 
kodoshit
kryet kam me ia hekë 
për çdo dite te pazgjueme në mue

prej gurmazit 
kangën kam me ia nxjerr
ty per me ta dhanë 
si relikt

 për me t'kallxue
 çka ka me te gjete
 nëse edhe ti mace  
 nëse  edhe ti....
 vonohesh  e  gjumin  nuk me  nxjerr

----------


## Çaushi

> *Hidhu ne zaret e jetes 
> se gjithmone do te te bie asi
> Idhnake te mori jeta perpara kur i thate njera - tjetres 
> "Nuk do te pajtohemi kurre"
> U genjyet 
> edhe ti edhe jeta
> Cila po mban me shume meri.....*
> 
> 
> ...



Deep....!

Sa i fuqishem vargu Yt....teper i ndjeshem !
Pergezime nga une dhe mire ardhesh me shpesh me te tilla motive!
Miqesisht!

----------


## Çaushi

*Mallengjim...!

Nuk di qysh 
Spo tutesh...
Prej mallit tem
Qe kam per Ty!?

Nuk di qysh 
Spo tutesh
Prej zanit t'zemres...
Qe po bertet ...
N'kup t'qiellit!

E piva ujin e krojeve
Ma t'kthjellta t'burimeve
Me Ty.....

As nje krua i kthjellt
Nuk ma lajti ftyren ....
Ma mire se  lotet e mi
Per Ty...!

As nje uje ...
I Kthjellet...
Nuk mi qeli  syte...
As nuk mi pastroi 
Sikur loti jem ....
Per Ty...!

Sa Shume ....
Po "m'gzon" i fakt
Qe po ja ngjyros....
Shkronjat "mikut"...
Me ngjyren e buzve!

Ani nasht ...
Nashta te n'din
Sikur qe te  n'diva 
Une ...e shterret 
Duke nxjerr lot...
Per Ty...!

Kshtu asht ...
Kur i beson dashnise...
E fjales Te Dua
Po lutna.....
Per TY qe tbesova.*


Ps 
Dep_blue! me fal qe postova tek tema jote por ky  dialekti i Yti me terhjek shume.Mund ta fshish nese e shef te arsyeshme!

----------


## mondishall

Hyj dhe lexoj me kenaqesi ne kete teme vargjet e tua te fuqishme, deep blue. Uroj shendet dhe frymezim ne vazhdim.

----------


## mondishall

Eshte vertet kenaqesi kur lexoj ne vargje caste te ndjesise tende shpirterore, Caush. Kur dicka te ngacmon shpirtin, i jep dores komanden shkruese dhe keshtu merr ruge nje shkrim apo varg. Vazhdo kete shprehje mendimesh dhe ndjenjash, me guximin poetik, duke mposhtur ndrojtjen dhe mosbesimin per ecjen ne kete rruge vargjesh. Ne krah jemi dhe ne, miqte e tu, qe s'do na mbash meri nese bejme dhe ndonje kritike dashamirese. Jo kete rradhe, sigurisht, por here tjeter, po. Urime!

----------


## biligoa

> *Mallengjim...!
> 
> Nuk di qysh 
> Spo tutesh...
> Prej mallit tem
> Qe kam per Ty!?
> 
> Nuk di qysh 
> Spo tutesh
> ...


*
E vecante, e ndjere, e qenesishme! Cfare mund te them me shume...poezia flet vete. Kjo eshte nje poezi me tipare teper qiellore Miku im. Gjetje e mrekullueshme,
Te uroj te tjera si kjo..
*

----------


## ABytyqi

> Kshtu asht ...
> Kur i beson dashnise...
> E fjales Te Dua
> Po lutna.....
> Per TY qe tbesova.


*
Deshire e vrare, marramendese...
Me shume guxim i dashur mik !Çaushi.*

----------


## deep_blue

> *Mallengjim...!
> 
> Nuk di qysh 
> Spo tutesh...
> Prej mallit tem
> Qe kam per Ty!?
> 
> Nuk di qysh 
> Spo tutesh
> ...




I dashur Caush, nese je ndjere i ketille s'ke ç'i ben vetes...

Fjalia e dyte e P.S nuk me pelqeu aspak  :buzeqeshje: 

E kane pelqyer anetaret vargun tend ketu, s'kam s'i e fshij  :buzeqeshje: 

O Bac! Femna e kesaj poezie do vra me lule xheneti qe te ka frymezu  me shkru k'to vargje mallengjimi.

----------

